# free knifty knitter patterns



## Guest

I came accross a few free patterns for the knifty knitter, so for those of you that have one here is the link


http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/pa...=Knit&search=Search&searchText=knifty+knitter

out of interest does anyone know of any free or cheap patterns for larger people?


----------



## Guest

here ditobin, here are the links i mentioned on the other thread (and anyone else who has a knifty knitter)

i am sure somewhere I have a dog pattern...will see if i can find it


----------



## DlTobin

YEAH ME! Awesome thanks!


----------



## Guest

knew i had seen a dog pattern... not usre if these links are what youre after..


http://lindasloomroom.blogspot.com/2006/02/knifty-knitter-chihuahua-or-small-dog.html

http://rowena.typepad.com/rostitchery/2006/01/simple_sweater_.html

apparantly there are some yahoo groups for the knifty knitter too.


----------



## melonypersians

awww those are cute. i love the little hats.


----------



## Guest

i was sorting out my wool today, i have been "collecting" in the past month or so since starting to knit. I have filled the bottom of the aring cupboard up!!! must be about two black sacks worth

my husband says i must stop buying wool and find things to make with the wool I have already lol


----------



## sullysmum

When i had a lot of extra wool over i made blankets for some rescue dogs, they really appreciated it.


----------

